# Einzelkämpfer 2011 am 10.09 in Ellrich am Harz



## Marko S (21. Juni 2011)

Einzelkämpfer 2011



 




Auch in 2011 starten wir wieder das einzige MTB Einzelzeitfahren in Ellrich am Harz.
Termin ist der 10.09.2011 am Waldbad in Ellrich.

Alle weiteren Infos unter:
http://einzelkaempfer2011.blogspot.com/

Euer Harz- Racing e.V.
http://harzracing.blogspot.com/


----------

